# New u-boot-tools port



## Phishfry (Dec 22, 2017)

Was browsing the new ports and saw some new boards supported and this: u-boot-tools

https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/u-boot-tools/

Can't find much about this either: FIT (Flattened Image Tree) images.
Anyone have some insight?


----------

